# Prices for CW9?



## dalealan (Aug 23, 2008)

No one seems to mention what they are paying for their CW9's. I haven't really started looking yet but I'd like to get an idea what they are going for. I may also go to a big gun show in Houston at the end of the month and would probably get the best price there.
Dale


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Out here in Utah they seem to run anywhere from $380 to $410 NIB from the local gunshops.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in GA, I paid $410, and that was at a store notorious for high prices. They surprised me.


----------



## ifilef (Aug 19, 2008)

About 4 months ago I paid $399.99 on sale at LGS chain here in Southern California. Price I paid I considered to be a bargain, considering that California is not known as bargain basement for guns; I usually buy when guns are indeed 'on sale' here. 

I believe that Kahr has since raised their prices. 

Go with a CW9, you will not be disappointed. Hopefully you'll still be able to get one for around $400.00.


----------

